# At a stand still



## Mack24 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi, I am Will. November 5 2020, I will have been married 15yrs. My wife for the last 3 months have did things that showed outright disrespect and put my mind in the past multiple adulteries she committed. The first about 12yrs of the marriage she cheated off and on with 5 men that I know of. She would always tell me to leave and would go into a partying sex state of living. The kids remained with her so they saw this also. We have 3 kids and 1 from previous relationship. Each time she got tired she would ask my back and I would come. I did not realize how dangerous not truly talking about those things could damage me internally and externally. After her last session of partying and adultery she asked me back and I came. I began to realize I was now living in a bubble in my mind. I was unable to express myself to wife nor anyone like I wanted to. This has went on for the last 5yrs. We got marriage counseling which truly helped me began kissing hugging the romantic things. I wasn’t perfect but I and her saw improvement. Then on the 4th of July we had a awesome day but that night she went to neighbors got drunk and gave her number to someone. This threw my mind and emotions back into that state of bubble. Then after there seemed to be something every week that I felt disrespected. For example I don’t allow daughters bf to my house. So my wife waits for me to go to work and go get him and allow him over(she is drunk and high when all these things happen). She gets drunk and cusses and fuss at me and kids. One thing I told her was I don’t feel secure of her smoking weed but her continued use show she will do what she wants. Everytime she cheated it involved partying liquor and drugs. Finally when my youngest son saw her buy weed from next door neighbor I lost it by leaving. She now is filling for divorce. I don’t understand why I don’t. Holding on to something that has destroyed me in every aspect. She says it’s due to the back and forth of us. But when I list what has created this state of the many cheating she just hangs up the phone. I don’t know what to do I feel that counseling help before so it could help again


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

First I would DNA your kids to make sure they are yours.
Then I would gladly sign divorce papers from your cheating, drunk, druggy wife.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Mack24 said:


> So my wife waits for me to go to work and *go get him* and allow him over(*she is drunk and high when all these things happen*).


So your wife is driving drunk and high with not only your kids but someone else's too? Wtf are you still doing with her? As if she hasn't done enough damage to her kids you're willing to let her kill them too?? The adultery and deciding whether to stay or go... you do you. But endangering the kids is way too far. 

Stop burying your head in the sand and start protecting your children.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

bobert said:


> So your wife is driving drunk and high with not only your kids but someone else's too?


Hmmm... the OP's story is in detail, remarkably reminiscent of one posted here a few years ago.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Mack24 said:


> She now is filling for divorce.


Good. Go get the meanest, most selfish, son-of-a-***** lawyer in the state. Throw this woman so far the hell out of your life, and out of the lives of your children, that it would take F. Lee Bailey and Johnnie Cochran to get her one dime of any kind of support. Make sure that her drugging, alcohol abuse, and driving drunk with your kids is brought to the clear attention of the court. 

Point out LOUDLY how she is contributing to your kids' delinquency, charge her criminally with it, and if you can, send her a$$ to the slam.

Get your kids away from her, and keep them away from her, for the rest of their lives. They don't need her. They may need a mother, but they are sure as hell better off without her.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Amen @TJW


----------

